#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Tema do Forum

## netosdr

Ola,

Depois que este tema do Underlinux mudou, achei a navegação lenta e não gostei.

Tem como voltar a configuracao padrão anterior?

----------


## sergio

Pelo contrário, está mais rápido que a versão anterior. Verifique suas configurações, pois com certeza não é o novo padrão que está causando esta lentidão.

----------


## 1929

Neto, para mim não está mais lento.

----------


## netosdr

Tem alguma configuracao que eu altere para que volte como estava?

----------


## sergio

Acesse seu painel de controle e veja quais opções pode desativar. O chat por exemplo, provoca lentidão.

----------


## magnusrk8

O sistema de agradecimentos acabou, por que???

----------


## netosdr

Outra coisa, usando com resolucao 1024x768 ainda tem que dimensionar a pagina para esquerda e direita para ver todo o conteudo....

----------


## edcomrocha

> O sistema de agradecimentos acabou, por que???


Verdade só achei para adicionar reputaçao, mais a alguns dias atraz estava funcionando o botao agradecer mesmo com o novo layout

----------


## 1929

> Verdade só achei para adicionar reputaçao, mais a alguns dias atraz estava funcionando o botao agradecer mesmo com o novo layout


Estava sim.

E agora encontrei um probleminha na abertura da pag para mensagem privada.
Ela fica com uma grande área sem nada e o quadro para escrever a mensagem, tem que rolar a tela para encontrar ele. Até pensei no início que não estava abrindo. Depois que me flagrei que ela estava escondida em baixo.

----------


## sergio

é o banner de propaganda... O Marcus deve acertar isso logo.

 :Smile: 




> Estava sim.
> 
> E agora encontrei um probleminha na abertura da pag para mensagem privada.
> Ela fica com uma grande área sem nada e o quadro para escrever a mensagem, tem que rolar a tela para encontrar ele. Até pensei no início que não estava abrindo. Depois que me flagrei que ela estava escondida em baixo.

----------


## sergio

Pessoal, o Marcus está terminando algumas mudanças e ajustes. Logo estará disponível os agradecimentos. Quanto ao layout fiquem tranquilo, tudo será corrigido (msg privada entre outros). Só mais um pouco de paciência.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> O sistema de agradecimentos acabou, por que???


Ele nao acabou esta temporariamente desabilitado devido a um bug estamos trabalhando nisso...




> Outra coisa, usando com resolucao 1024x768 ainda tem que dimensionar a pagina para esquerda e direita para ver todo o conteudo....


o site tem resolucao maxima 1000px entao tudo alem disso é banner no caso o banner da american explorer




> Estava sim.
> 
> E agora encontrei um probleminha na abertura da pag para mensagem privada.
> Ela fica com uma grande área sem nada e o quadro para escrever a mensagem, tem que rolar a tela para encontrar ele. Até pensei no início que não estava abrindo. Depois que me flagrei que ela estava escondida em baixo.


Obrigado por informar já arrumei o problema da mensagem privada muito obrigado.
[]'s

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal tenham calma reportem problemas que eu garanto que tudo ira ser resolvido  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pessoal que tava reclamando de velocidade pode dar uma navegada e olhar agora ? otimizamos varias coisas relacionadas a velocidade...

----------


## edcomrocha

> pessoal que tava reclamando de velocidade pode dar uma navegada e olhar agora ? otimizamos varias coisas relacionadas a velocidade...


Aqui pra mim nao tive problemas de velocidade nao, a navegaçao achei melhor que antes.

----------


## 1929

Marcus, uma sugestão que eu já tinha observado na versão antiga.

A opção de "ferramentas do tópico" que aparece em cima, teria com ter também na parte de baixo, pois quando se lê os post, tem que voltar lá em cima para usar a opção "assinar o tópico" . 

E logo após selecionar "assinar", ainda aparece uma nova tela para confirmar. Teria como não ter esta tela de confirmação?

Isto pode dar mais agilidade na navegação "para nós".

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Marcus, uma sugestão que eu já tinha observado na versão antiga.
> 
> A opção de "ferramentas do tópico" que aparece em cima, teria com ter também na parte de baixo, pois quando se lê os post, tem que voltar lá em cima para usar a opção "assinar o tópico" . 
> 
> E logo após selecionar "assinar", ainda aparece uma nova tela para confirmar. Teria como não ter esta tela de confirmação?
> 
> Isto pode dar mais agilidade na navegação "para nós".


Infelizmente muitas das funcionalidades eu dependo do pessoal do vBulletin... e isso nao e algo que esta em minhas maos... quem sabe num futuro eles nao adotam esse tipo de solucao

----------


## MarcusMaciel

depois de uma longa batalha consegui colocar a barra lateral em todas as paginas

----------


## sergio

Marcus, tem como encaixar melhor o banner? Veja no anexo como ele aparece.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

sergio... isso e um problema de cache... voce poderia dar um control f5 pra limpar o cache do seu navegador ?

----------


## sergio

> sergio... isso e um problema de cache... voce poderia dar um control f5 pra limpar o cache do seu navegador ?


Perfeito Marcus, era isso mesmo. Acertado. Tudo 100% de novo.

----------


## 1929

> Infelizmente muitas das funcionalidades eu dependo do pessoal do vBulletin... e isso nao e algo que esta em minhas maos... quem sabe num futuro eles nao adotam esse tipo de solucao


Fui lá conhecer o site do vBulletin.
É coisa muito séria e em constante desenvolvimento.
Seria interessante que os foristas tirassem um tempinho para dar uma olhada para poderem se colocar no lugar do MarcusMaciel e sentir a trabalheira que ele está passando para colocar tudo em ordem. 

É bem complexa a coisa. Não é da noite para o dia que vai ficar afinadinho.

----------


## netosdr

> pessoal que tava reclamando de velocidade pode dar uma navegada e olhar agora ? otimizamos varias coisas relacionadas a velocidade...


Velocidade OK.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal, limpem seus caches caso nao estejam vendo a barra lateral aqui a direita

----------


## sergio

Tá ali. Funcionando blz.




> Pessoal, limpem seus caches caso nao estejam vendo a barra lateral aqui a direita

----------


## osmano807

Não sei, achei que o layout ficou pequeno no meu monitor, tipo, sobra um espaço grande ao lado, e o 'corpo' tá espremido. O monitor é 1280x800
Será porque uso o Adblock Plus ? (hehe)

----------


## 1929

> Não sei, achei que o layout ficou pequeno no meu monitor, tipo, sobra um espaço grande ao lado, e o 'corpo' tá espremido. O monitor é 1280x800
> Será porque uso o Adblock Plus ? (hehe)


Não sobra não. Se voce rolar a tela para cima vai ver que este espaço está destinado para banners. É que ele ainda não está cheio.

----------


## sergio

O botão Agradecer já está disponível novamente.

----------

